# Taxidermist needed



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

Im in between Roger City, onaway and Cheboygen and I need to get the wives fish mounted.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

bigjonbuck said:


> Im in between Roger City, onaway and Cheboygen and I need to get the wives fish mounted.


what did they catch


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

rough water said:


> what did they catch


41 inch northern


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Here's an example of my work. I'm near Davison, Mi


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

fish patroll said:


> Here's an example of my work. I'm near Davison, Mi


Looks like nice work. I already took it to a guy in Cheboygan. What do you charge?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigjonbuck said:


> Looks like nice work. I already took it to a guy in Cheboygan. What do you charge?


$13 per inch


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

fish patroll said:


> $13 per inch


Do you do replicas? Next time my son catches a big brook trout I will keep you in mind.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigjonbuck said:


> Do you do replicas? Next time my son catches a big brook trout I will keep you in mind.


Yes.....but replicas are $20 per inch. Thanks


----------

